

101 ways to save Apple (1997) - phreanix
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/5.06/apple.html

======
epmatsw
So many of these are really funny in retrospect. It's almost like Apple just
did the opposite of a lot of this advice: compete on specs, become more open,
license their products, rent generic PC store space.

On the other hand, in retrospect, some advice is really good. Buy a song,
invest in gesture based and mobile tech, switch to Intel, build OSX only
applications, LISTEN TO STEVE, change the logo/branding, and simplify the
product line stand out as keys to Apple's success since then.

------
ramayac
In a single page: <http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/5.06/apple_pr.html>

------
dottrap
_71\. Become a graphic design company and dominate your niche the way Sun and
Silicon Graphics do._

Er, that worked out great for those two.

------
mercury888
does anyone know how much the stock price was at this point?

~~~
acchow
In June 1997, about $3.60.

------
snowwrestler
Well, they were right about Netscape.

